# A huge thing about my brother, and a new tattoo(For him)



## Hadley4000 (Jul 28, 2009)

Tomorrow (July 28th) will be exactly one year since he was diagnosed with his cancer. It has been a crazy year. I want to thank all of you for your positive wishes, thoughts, and prayers. It means so much to me, my brother and my family that there are so many people out there thinking about him.


This is a tattoo that I got today in honor of him. It is what the wristband for the American Brain Tumor Association is. I wanted to get a permanent one to always have with me.









It has been a long year, and there is still a very long road towards defeating this. Please, continue to hope and pray for him.


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 28, 2009)

I'll be praying for him, hope he recovers soon.


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 28, 2009)

You know how popular you/he is on this site?

I saw the thread title, saw your username, and I already know who the 'brother' in the title is. And it's been months since I've seen a thread about this ordeal, too.

We'll help keep hope alive.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 28, 2009)

I like those two words seperately, but the combination is unique. A good choice by the ABTA and now by you!

Let's make these words count


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jul 28, 2009)

What a great way to show how much love you have for your brother!

He will be in my prayers.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 28, 2009)

I hope your brother gets better as well, but I have one question. How is your brothers state currently?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 28, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> I hope your brother gets better as well, but I have one question. How is your brothers state currently?



Well, given the situation he is doing okay. He is about to go through another session of chemo. After that, they are going to look at the size of the tumor now and compare it to how it was a year ago. If it has reduced in size by 20-25%, they will continue with the chemo. If it hasn't, they will consider radiation. The radiation could cause damage to the healthy brain tissue due to the nature of the tumor, so we are hoping he can continue with chemo.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 28, 2009)

Hadley, you've been a real inspiration to me in this time. Allow me to tell you why.

My old man was diagnosed with cancer a few years ago. After he was diagnosed, I bought a wristband that a cancer association here in South Africa was selling. The band had a picture on it that looked almost like a Sunset, and it said "Dream It". It was one of those rubber ones that look like this:







My father died a few months later, but I hung on to this band. I eventually gave the band to a buddy of mine, but since reading about your brother, and your plan to get this tattoo, I've really been wanting to tattoo that little sunset picture and the "Dream it" text on my body somewhere, in memory of my dad. I have been a little busy tattooing my arms, so I haven't done that piece yet, but I will soon. Thank you for that inspiration 

I'll keep yourself, your family, and your brother in my prayers  May God be with you guys in this time 

from Cancer a couple of years ago.


----------

